# Christmas ornaments



## DHappold (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been making ornaments for Xmas but now I need to find something nice to put them for gifts.  Any ideas? They are fairly nice made of mostly Mahogany balls and African blackwood, Grandadillo, and cocobolo finials so I don't want anything the makes them see cheap.  Thanks in advance.
Duane


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Nov 25, 2012)

DHappold said:


> I've been making ornaments for Xmas but now I need to find something nice to put them for gifts.  Any ideas? They are fairly nice made of mostly Mahogany balls and African blackwood, Grandadillo, and cocobolo finials so I don't want anything the makes them see cheap.  Thanks in advance.
> Duane



Pics of the objects would be interesting ....


----------



## DHappold (Dec 21, 2012)

*Pics*

First 2 are spalted oak, third is cherry and cocobolo, fourth is mahogany and zircote fifth is mahogany and granadillo with a african blackwood collar (cover up)
Duane


----------



## DHappold (Dec 21, 2012)

*more pics*

First is Mahogany/ Granadillo second and third are Mahogany and Cocobolo


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful.  Are they all hollow?  What size are they?  Lastly, might I inquire as to where you get such great eyelet screws?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful Ornaments.  Did you use scale model single hole Rail Stanchions for your eyes?

Ray


----------



## DHappold (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.  The spalted oak and cherry are hollow but not the mahogany (its already pretty light)  I also make pocket watches and the gold ornament tops are the same as the top of a pocket watch.  I buy them from Klockit.  
Duane


----------



## markgum (Dec 21, 2012)

nice looking ornaments.


----------



## Bowman1060 (Dec 21, 2012)

_I don't want anything the makes them see cheap. Thanks in advance._
_Duane_

Unless you are giving them to grumpy old master wood turners, as soon as they are opened anything the ornaments are boxed in will be kicked aside while they admire your work. 
Nice job


----------



## DHappold (Dec 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the compliments*

I forgot to say that there are around 6-7" long.  I ended up buying some cloth bags that fit the ornaments.
Duane


----------



## eldee (Dec 22, 2012)

Really great looking ornaments! Thanks for the Klockit tip. The branches of my Christmas would be a nice thing to put a couple in, but the bags are great too.


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 22, 2012)

Those look very nice.  I just started doing ornaments more this year.  I've just been using an small eye screw for the top.  I like your gold tops.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 26, 2012)

I've only made inside-out ornaments.  I'm going to try these for next year.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 26, 2012)

Beatufull!!!  I Love making ornaments. Definatly love seeing other's beautifull work!  Thank you!


----------

